# Tilt Shift photography



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

......very very clever


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

What is it and how do you do it?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

like that - strange to watch but rather cool.

I have a Lensbaby which can produce some similar effects at the fraction of the price - great fun :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Tilt-shift photography refers to the use of camera movements on small- and medium format cameras. In many cases, it refers to tilting the lens relative to the image plane and using a large aperture to achieve a very shallow depth of field. The technique relies on the Scheimpflug principle and usually requires the use of special lenses.

"Tilt-shift" actually encompasses two different types of movements: rotation of the lens, called tilt, and movement of the lens parallel to the image plane, called shift. Tilt is used to control the orientation of the plane of focus (PoF), and hence the part of an image that appears sharp. Shift is used to control perspective, usually involving the convergence of parallel lines.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> like that - strange to watch but rather cool.
> 
> I have a Lensbaby which can produce some similar effects at the fraction of the price - great fun :thumb:


love this pic. I'm sure you've posted it up before??? Looks familiar?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just found these 2 pics as a comparison


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

and a few more


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

check out the Lensbaby

it takes some practice and lots of luck, but it gives a range of motion in 2 planes to allow you to capture the same type of effects. I have an early model that doesnt stay locked in position, so you cant take multiple exposures in the same settings like the new ones, and does require some dexterity to manipulate it, but once you get the hang of it its great fun - in small doses


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That is fantastic, it makes things look like a model set from Thomas the Tank Engine.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

and a nice easily written tutorial can be found here!

http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/photoshop-tutorial.php


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

cheers coxy! looks like i'll be busy this weekend now.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> and a nice easily written tutorial can be found here!
> 
> http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/photoshop-tutorial.php


So according to the tutorial no special equipment is needed?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very good they look like toys!


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> like that - strange to watch but rather cool.


I love this guys statues, dad git the brochure from the chelsea flower show, very cool yet very expensive!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was considering buying Lens Baby or a Nikon Perspective Control lens after reading an article on this a few years ago. Some amazing effects can be achieved as shown by Bigpikle.

Here's a the Nikon range of PC lenses: http://www.europe-nikon.com/family/en_GB/categories/broad/344.html

You'll need a small mortgage for them though, the Lensbaby is the best choice imo.

Gary


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

monzablue16v said:


> I love this guys statues, dad git the brochure from the chelsea flower show, very cool yet very expensive!


yep - they are pretty cool :thumb: My in=laws have this one "Jack Pot'



Gary-360 said:


> I was considering buying Lens Baby or a Nikon Perspective Control lens after reading an article on this a few years ago. Some amazing effects can be achieved as shown by Bigpikle.
> 
> Here's a the Nikon range of PC lenses: http://www.europe-nikon.com/family/en_GB/categories/broad/344.html
> 
> ...


I have a Lensbaby 2.0 but was a little surprised to see the cost of the new models on their website TBH. They seem to have got a bit more hi-tech and a lot more expensive recently.

Still a good bit of kit IMHO and I'd like the macro adapter for mine if I can find one at a good price.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

How do you mean macro adapter, like tubes?

I notice the LB 3g has now got lockable and trimmable focus lock now.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

been having a quick play in photoplop.

A bit more trial and error me thinks but it's passed away an otherwise boring Saturday morning!

Original picture









attempt 1










attempt 2










right, got some house chores to do now


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ they look good :thumb:



Gary-360 said:


> How do you mean macro adapter, like tubes?
> 
> I notice the LB 3g has now got lockable and trimmable focus lock now.


Nope - they are screw in filters that simply screw onto the end, like a traditional glass filter

here

Personally I'd love the new ones but cant justify the cost. You could then set up the tripod and really experiment


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> check out the Lensbaby
> 
> it takes some practice and lots of luck, but it gives a range of motion in 2 planes to allow you to capture the same type of effects. I have an early model that doesnt stay locked in position, so you cant take multiple exposures in the same settings like the new ones, and does require some dexterity to manipulate it, but once you get the hang of it its great fun - in small doses


I think ... I may be wrong, though ... but that Lensbaby lens is the hardware way of producing that effect. Using a mask in GIMP or 'shop is the software way of producing that very effect.

I intend to get a DSLR this year and that lens looks like a lot of fun ... thanks for the tip.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

one more


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Of course the original 'serious' use for tilt-shift was for architectural photography.

When you photograph buildings - even quite low ones - unless you can get a long way back you end up with converging verticals - the top of the building appearing narrower than the base - as you are pointing the camera up so the plane of the film/sensor isn't parallel to the face of the building.

Using tilt-shift creates differential zoom across the frame but only in the vertical plane so you are effectively zoomed into the top of the building more than you are at the bottom.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Orca said:


> I think ... I may be wrong, though ... but that Lensbaby lens is the hardware way of producing that effect. Using a mask in GIMP or 'shop is the software way of producing that very effect.
> 
> I intend to get a DSLR this year and that lens looks like a lot of fun ... thanks for the tip.


absolutely - its hardware, but the very nature of it means its pretty much impossible to predict the image you get, so doesnt need you to be all creative in front of the screen. You can snap away 100 shots using the Lensbaby and have wildly different results - huge fun and a different challenge to master.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

last one for this morning now!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> absolutely - its hardware, but the very nature of it means its pretty much impossible to predict the image you get, so doesnt need you to be all creative in front of the screen. You can snap away 100 shots using the Lensbaby and have wildly different results - huge fun and a different challenge to master.


That kind of unpredictability puts a big smile on my face - you happen upon the most amazing pictures that cannot be reproduced and that makes something special with digital photography and regains the mystery of the hobby.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice images Coxy, almost Noddy Toy town style


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ they look good :thumb:
> 
> Nope - they are screw in filters that simply screw onto the end, like a traditional glass filter
> 
> ...


I hade a few of these when I had a Fuji S7000 some years back. Perhaps a Raynox DCR250 would have the same macro effect.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

last lot for now! Novelty is wearing off!!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

last lot from me! The novelty has nearly worn off now!!

Toys in the gorge!









Prague


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

parish said:


> Of course the original 'serious' use for tilt-shift was for architectural photography.
> 
> When you photograph buildings - even quite low ones - unless you can get a long way back you end up with converging verticals - the top of the building appearing narrower than the base - as you are pointing the camera up so the plane of the film/sensor isn't parallel to the face of the building.
> 
> Using tilt-shift creates differential zoom across the frame but only in the vertical plane so you are effectively zoomed into the top of the building more than you are at the bottom.


Absolutely! Remember that from years ago! Its all coming back now!

I do love these toy town esque pics though!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Now you don't even need Photoshop;

http://tiltshiftmaker.com/


----------

